# Epidural catheter placement-62350



## em30 (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out what anesthesia code to use for Epidural catheter placement(62350). The provider I am coding for is performing the anesthesia services. The diagnosis is chronic back pain. 
Thanks, 
Emily Squires, CPC


----------



## AuntJoyce (Apr 15, 2010)

*62350 ASA code...*

That ASA code would be 01936...


----------

